# Smoked pork butt...



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well finally got around to getting something smoked. Thanks to Gumbo it turned out great. I decided to start with a 7lb Pork Shoulder Butt. I did a dry rub, that Gumbo provided. I used apple wood chips. It turned out great for my first try. Didn't completely screw it up like I thought I would. It was fun and my wife was overly impressed :wink: . Thanks for the help here's some pic's. If Gumbo likes he can post and share the rub recipe. Here's some pics for .45.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that even smells good!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Let me tell ya, it smelled GREAT! Tasted even better.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great !!!

Your address please... |-O-| :EAT:.... :wink:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks great! There's not much to it, here's all I told him:

Go to Wal-Mart and buy a pork butt--I prefer the bone-in Boston Butt, but you can also buy a Picnic cut (still has the skin on). Apply a rub or seasoning generously, put in the smoker, and cook at 225-250. I put mine in right before I go to bed, and they are ready for dinner the next day. I remove from the smoker when they hit 192-195 internal, wrap in foil, and place in a cooler to rest. They'll holld for 5-6 hours like this, and this way they're ready when you are.

Pork butts are almost foolproof and very forgiving. It will look like a meteorite when done, but will be tender and juicy on the inside. 

Here's Chris Lilly's rub and sauce recipes. If you aren't familiar with BBQ personalities, Chris is the pitmaster at Big Bob Gibsons in Alabama and he seems to show up on most BBQ shows on Food Network or the Travel Channel. The sauce recipe is really easy, and far better than anything available in stores.

Chris Lilly Pork Rub:

1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/3 cup garlic salt
1/3 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon oregano leaves
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon black pepper

Mix ingredients together and apply liberally to the butts.

Chris Lilly BBQ Sauce

2 cups ketchup 
2/3 cups dark brown sugar 
1/2 cup distilled vinegar 
1/2 cup water 
2 tablespoons honey 
4 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
4 teaspoons liquid smoke 
2 teaspoons garlic powder 
2 teaspoons onion powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (reduce for wimps)
1/8 teaspoon celery seed

Combine and cook for about 45 - 60 minutes until it reaches the desired consistency. Cool and store in fridge.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good Marine. My mouth is watering. I might have to do another one soon. Thanks for the recipe Gumbo. The store bought rubs are OK, but I'd rather make my own.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!



Gumbo said:


> Gput in the smoker, and cook at 225-250. I put mine in right before I go to bed, and they are ready for dinner the next day. I remove from the smoker when they hit 192-195 internal, wrap in foil, and place in a cooler to rest. They'll holld for 5-6 hours like this, and this way they're ready when you are.


So what time do you go to bed? thats a long time in the smoker unless you go to bed really late.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang this looks awesome!!! Thanks guys for helping out! I may be trying this soon. 

WHERE CAN I FIND APPLE WOOD CHIPS? All I can ever find is mesquite and hickory? Will these work?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That does look good nice thick bark.

Nortah home depot has a good selection. You could get apple wood chips @ smith's.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Smiths didnt have em. May check HD in the morning.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> WHERE CAN I FIND APPLE WOOD CHIPS? All I can ever find is mesquite and hickory? Will these work?


Mesquite can be pretty harsh. Hickory is good. Or for apple, just visit your local neighborhood orchard.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Mesquite is best with chicken or beef. Pork usually tastes best with hickory or apple. 

Kyle-if you need apple, I have a few dead branches that I saved from my apple tree. Let me know how much, and I'll bring it to you next time we see each other.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That would be awesome. Save me some Bry. Gumbo, I did a pork shoulder with Hickory this weekend. Let me just say that sauce is SO EASY and amazing!! It was a huge hit. I did the shoulder in the smoker for 5 hours and then moved it to the oven wraped in foil with a cookie sheet and some water. Kept is super moist, I cooked it at 250 for three more hours and it fell right off the bone. My smoker is a brinkmann electric and the element is huge so it gets really hot. Thermomoter said 285-300 so thats why it cooked faster. Anyway, thanks for posting that rub and sauce. My dad said it was the best pork hes ever had.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Definitely good stuff!!! Nor-tah you can pick up Apple wood chips at Cabelas I got 2 bags for like 8 bucks.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Definitely good stuff!!! Nor-tah you can pick up Apple wood chips at Cabelas I got 2 bags for like 8 bucks.


Good to know!! I wonder if there is anyway to cool my smoker down? The heating element is really big and has no temperature setting.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I wonder if there is anyway to cool my smoker down? The heating element is really big and has no temperature setting.


Glad your family enjoyed it. I think the key to preventing temp spikes is adding thermal mass. That's waht the water pan does, plus adding moisture. Some people also add bricks to their cookers just to add thermal mass. It takes longer to bring up to temp, but it holds the temp longer and levels out the temp spikes.

One of the hardest things to do when cooking BBQ is to figure out your cooker to the point that you can maintain steady temps without spikes. That's the hard part about using a stick burner. It just takes time.


----------

